# Pregnant? More pictures lower down in post!



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Cissy had a kid in January 2009, and the Baby was in the field until about April 1st. There is a slight possibility that she was bred after the baby was weaned, what do you guys think of the udder situation? Is it possible she has just not dryed up yet, or is it possible she is pregnant? FYI, we have only owned her and Hermione for about a week lol.

IMO, the udders have gotten a bit bigger since arriving here, she doesn't seem in pain or uncomfortable as one would expect with a doe that would need milking. 

Pictures! I had to have my mum distract them  with some carrot slices so I could get a photo.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: A few pictures of some udders *

I would think if she weaned her kid in April that it would be dried by now. Is her udder real tight? If it has filled since you've had her she may be pregnant. Can you push into her belly and under her belly right in front of her udder and see if you feel anything? It's kind of hard to tell from the pics just what her udder looks like...she's fuzzy down there too which isn't helping! :wink:


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: A few pictures of some udders *



KW Farms said:


> I would think if she weaned her kid in April that it would be dried by now. Is her udder real tight? If it has filled since you've had her she may be pregnant. Can you push into her belly and under her belly right in front of her udder and see if you feel anything? It's kind of hard to tell from the pics just what her udder looks like...she's fuzzy down there too which isn't helping! :wink:


Thanks, I will check her belly (and udder if I can!) tomorrow. I'm convinced she has gotten bigger in the udder a bit, I remember her teats were a little hair when we got her, and I'm sure that they are less hair and the udder looks a bit bigger.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: A few pictures of some udders *

If the baby was removed from her in April - then that is an udder of a doe pregnant


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: A few pictures of some udders *

mmmhhhmmm....I am thinking she's pregnant as well.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: A few pictures of some udders *

Ohhh! That would be so exciting if she were pregnant! ... Do you guys have any idea as to how far along she might be if she were to be pregnant? Should I be feeding her anything special, her and Hermione currently share a cup of Rolling Acres Goat Ration once a day (I'm going to be upping it, but I'm still unsure as to how far I should increase it). They are also on Grass Hay with a bit of clover in it, really good quality horse hay. We have a field of Alfalfa, which I was thinking of cutting down with the lawn mower until it dies back and drying for them.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: A few pictures of some udders *

Oh yeah, and I can't get Purina Goat Chow here, but my Purina dealer has ordered be a bag of a dairy goat feed called Goat Maximizer to try out, which is a complete pelleted feed.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: A few pictures of some udders *

I'll try to get some photos of her back end


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: A few pictures of some udders *

Okay! I tried reaalll hard to get a photo of Cissy's rear end. My camera got a little foggy, weather was weird, so I enhanced the photos to make it clearer.

She is a tough cookie! I had to get someone to feed her carrot slices so she would stand still


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Ugh, those photos are awful! ... I'll try to get better ones tomorrow or later today. She doesn't hold her tail up all the time like Hermione does so its been awful trying to get photos.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Going by her udder I would say yes, and since it is filling she could have anywhere from a month to 2 weeks to go. The grain they are getting now is fine, you mentioned getting an all pellet feed, some goats are picky about not having the oats and corn in with the pellets...at least mine are :wink: 

Giving her 2 TUMS a day will help with her calcium intake....I get the store brand fruit flavored ones for my girls. Also, you may want to give them a cup of grain each, fed in sseparate dishes so that they both get what they need. Loose goat minerals would be a wise thing for them too...a block if you can't get the loose stuff will work too, as long as they can get to it freechoice.


----------

